# Aleppo Codex



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2008)

The Associated Press: Scholars hunt missing pages of ancient Bible (September 27, 2008)

Aleppo Codex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Aleppo Codex Online homepage


----------



## Grymir (Sep 28, 2008)

How interesting! I can see it now, Raders of the Lost Codex!

I like the information on the website. Esp. the translation information on the Masorites and how and what they did. Thanks - Grymir


----------



## VilnaGaon (Oct 6, 2008)

*english translation of aleppo codex*

There is an english translation of the Aleppo Codex published by Feldheim. The missing portions have been reconstructed by Rabbi Mordechai Breuer from ancient commentaries and manuscripts. One can purchase the english translation titled as "The Keter Crown Bible" from Feldheim.com. Like all Jewish translations of the Bible, this should be read with care!!! The prophecies pointing to Our Lord Jesus are deliberately mistranslated.


----------

